# Neuen Router vom Provider bekommen?



## partitionist (18. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal, ich habe eine Internetanbindung früher mit Arcor abgeschlossen und habe damals ein Router bekommen. Nun wurde Arcor von Vodafone übernommen. Neue Kunden erhalten z.B. bei Aktionen ein neuen Router. Da ich mein Vertrag ja beibehalten habe, hätte ich Anspruch auf solche Hardware?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. September 2010)

Moin,

du hast Anspruch auf das, was in deinem abgeschlossenen Vertrag zugesichert wird. 
Ein neuer Router, falls dir dein alter nicht mehr gefällt, dürfte sicher nicht dazu gehören...es sei denn dein alter ist defekt.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2010)

Hallo!



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> ...es sei denn dein alter ist defekt.


Wobei man da auch noch unterscheiden muss.
Hat man den Router käuflich erworben, dann hat man nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistungszeit (es sei denn es ist vertraglich etwas anderes geregelt).

Wenn man das Gerät allerdings für die Vertragslaufzeit leihweise zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, dann muss der Provider auch während dieser Zeit ggf. ein Ersatzgerät stellen.
Wobei natürlich kein Anspruch auf ein besseres Gerät besteht.

So ist es z.B. mit meinem NTBA (mit Splitter kombiniert).
Der ist nur eine (kostenlose) Leihgabe.
Wenn ich irgendwann kündige, muss ich ihn wieder zurückgeben.
So steht es ganz klar in meinem Vertrag.
Folglich musste mein Provider mir auch schon (unentgeldlich) einen neuen NTBA stellen, weil der alte irgendeine Macke hatte. 

Das Arcor von Vodafone übernommen wurde, spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle.
Da Vodafone die Rechtsnachfolge von Arcor ist, gilt Dein alter Vertrag weiterhin.
Es sei denn Dein Vertrag wurde gekündigt bzw. geändert.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Nein hast du nicht, weil Vodafone dich als Kunden einfach mitübernommen hat. Das ändert aber an deinem Vertrag nichts.


----------



## FoolMoon (15. Februar 2011)

Solltest du die Mindestvertragslaufzeit überschritten haben (meistens zwei Jahre) und weiterhin bei den als Kunde gelistet sein, geben die meisten Provider aus Kulanz einen neuen aktuellen Router raus. Dies hab ich bereits drei mal für meine Eltern und mich beantragt.


----------

